# Scammers or Antis



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

This week alone l have been alerted by three of my client base, primate keepers that there is some strange activity within the primate field.

I would be very surprised to read of any keeper on this board that is not aware of any of the scamming advertising created by the Cameroon lot.

However, it would appear that in order to make the market look bigger than it is, the generalised thoughts are that perhaps the opposition have in fact started advertising campaigns of their own similiar to that of the Scammers.

Last year witnessed in the primate field a case brought to court by the RSPCA which lost. However it was a staged purchase with a real time primate keeper centering around the sale of a Capuchin. RSPCA undercovers posed as buyers and wham bam, Monkey World stepped in and basically took the monkey, with the RSPCA making a prosecution against the seller.

Now it may well appear that those that oppose are trying the same sort of thing, and this does worry me slightly - commendable in a way yes of course - 10 out of ten for trying...but how many unsuspecting folk eager to own a cheap Capuchin or other such unobtainable primate or other species will be possibly caught out to this style of false advertising?

So this advert below, found on UK Classifieds, is it real? Scammer or Anti?

Is this political? Yes of course if it is an anti advert, what is it they are trying to prove?

*Price:* 400 *Description:* THEY ARE AMONG THE HEALTHIEST BABIES WE HAVE EVER RAISED,THEY ARE CONTENTED JUST TO PLAY ON THE BED THEY CONSIDER LOW MAINTENANCE THEY LIKE TO ENTERTAIN THEMSELFS WITH TOYS AND NEVER TOUCH ANY THING IN OUR HOUSE THEY DO NOT WANT TO EAT THE NEWS PAPERS AND ARE VERY SWEET AND EXTREMELY HANDSOME TRY TO EAT BABY FOOD AT THE AGE OF THREE MONTHS, THEY WILL WEAN EASILY THEY ARE BIG HEALTHY BABIES,IF IN THESE MONKEYS CAN BE USED FOR EXHIBITION AND RESEARCH PURPOSES THEY ARE FROM THE CHAMPION BLOODLINE THEY BEHAVE LIKE HUMANS AND HAVE BEEN VACCINATED AGAINST MEASELS, MUMPS,RUBELLA AND TENANUS THERE WILL BE COMING WITH ALL THEIR PAPERS ESPECIALLY THE MONKEY BOARDING LICENCES AS WELL AS PAPERS THAT THEY CAN NOT ENDANGER THE PUBLIC THE EXCEPTIONALLY SWEET AND DOWN WRIGT AMAZING AS BABY MONKEYS THEY ARE SELF ASSURED IN THAT THEY ARE HAPPY BY THEMSELFS AND LOVE EVERY ONE THEY SEES AND SHOW GREAT INDEPENDENCE IN ALWAYS WANTING TO EXPLORE THEY.IF INTERESTED CONTACT ME THROUGH YOU COULD AS WELL CONTACT ME THROUGH BUT IT IS ALWAYS ADVISABLE THAT BEFORE CALLING YOU SHOULD SEND AN EMAIL SO THAT I COULD ENLIGHTEN YOU ON OTHER IMPORTANT 


Rory

Pro Keepers' Lobby


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Would you...?*

Trust this one?

hi here are some speder monkey and moamoset monkeyand exceptionally brought up that have been trained to socialise with men and kids. they are akc reg and have been dewormed they have been vaccinated against tropical diseases , presently are on shots aend are very prepared to meet their new family.


Does this type of advertising occur with the reptile industry?

R


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Umm I'd say both are scammers personally, either way I wouldn't trust them.

Plenty of scammer adverts from people in Nigeria/camaroon usually on the reps but not noticed any from anti's.

What happened with the rspca primate case, there must be more than just someone selling a monkey - surely that's legal.


----------

